# Windows 7 Bluescreen IRQL_Not_Less_Or_Equal



## xSam (4. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich hab schon seit etwas längerer Zeit diesen Bluescreen. Ist egal ob ich am PC bin, etwas mache oder gar Spiele. Ich bekomme ihn jeden Tag 1x, manchmal auch gar nicht und den nächsten Tag gleich doppelt. Ich bin echt am verzweifeln 

Habe Windows 7 Professional (Orginal!), die Nvidia GeForce 450 mit Aktuellen Treibern und das Gigabyte GA-A55M-DS2 Rev 2.2 Mainboard mit den Chipsettreibern installiert. 

Ich weiß nicht was für Infos hier noch reinmüssen, werd einfach mal das Dumpfile in den Anhang packen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ihr noch was braucht um mir zu helfen würde ich es jederzeit nachtragen  

mfg Sam


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2013)

Google macht's möglich...

Fehlermeldung “IRQL_not_less_or_equal” plus Lösung: Was bedeutet der Fehler, wie beseitigt man die Ursache? | Tipps, Tricks & Kniffe


----------



## xSam (4. Oktober 2013)

Also bei Bluescreen View steht Bug Check Code 0x00000116 Caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys Caused by Adress dxgkrnl.sys+5d054. Aus dem Link werde ich echt nicht schlau :/ Hab keine Ahnung von Bluescreens. Was ist denn dxgkrnl.sys. Entweder google ich auf den falschen Seiten oder bin einfach unfähig.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich vermute, es liegt am Grafikkartentreiber. Es kann sein, das sich deine alte Grafikkarte mit den aktuellen Nvidiatreibern nicht verträgt.


----------



## xSam (4. Oktober 2013)

Was könnt ich da machen ? Weil das einfach nicht gut ist


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2013)

Frage: [gelöst]Wie kann ich den nVidia Grafiktreiber komplett deinstallieren?

Treiber deinstallieren, im abgesicherten Modus Drivercleaner drüber laufen lassen. Als Treiber eine Version wählen, welche noch von Nvidia für die Karte empfohlen wird.

NVIDIA DRIVERS 327.23WHQL wenn es mit dieser Version Probleme gibt, eine ältere Version probieren...


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Oktober 2013)

DirectX hast du auch in der aktuellsten Version installiert?
DirectX Download - ComputerBase


----------



## xSam (13. Oktober 2013)

Ok tut mir leid für diese richtig späte Antwort aber ich war die Tage nicht da, hatte Ferien und war weg, tut mir wirklich leid dafür. Ich mache das jetzt mal und werde berichten ob noch Bluescreens auftreten!


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Oktober 2013)

Kein Problem


----------



## xSam (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke irgendwie das es an den Treibern von meinem Logitech "Gaming" Controller Rumblepad F510 liegt. Sobald ich die Treiber im Geräte-Manager deinstalliere funktionierte für die Zeit eigentlich alles super, nachdem ich sie installiert habe hing sich z.B. F1 2012 für kurze Zeit stehen geblieben, bzw. der gesamte PC. Kann das wirklich sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2013)

Gute Frage.

Grundsätzlich unterstützt das Spiel den Controller: Codemasters - F1 2012
Hast du die Aktualität der DirectX Komponente schon überprüft? (neben Darstellung komplexer Grafik, bietet DirectX auch Unterstützung für Audio und Eingabegeräte).


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2013)

xSam schrieb:


> Ich denke irgendwie das es an den Treibern von meinem Logitech "Gaming" Controller Rumblepad F510 liegt. Sobald ich die Treiber im Geräte-Manager deinstalliere funktionierte für die Zeit eigentlich alles super, nachdem ich sie installiert habe hing sich z.B. F1 2012 für kurze Zeit stehen geblieben, bzw. der gesamte PC. Kann das wirklich sein?


 
Das Rumblepad funktioniert idR auch mit den Windows-Standardtreibern. Sofern Du nicht zig Profile für diverse Games hast, läuft es auch ohne Logitechtreiber (ich habe selbst das alte Rumblepad Wingman).

Vielleicht mal schauen, ob es aktuellere Treiber gibt die nicht zicken:

Support + Downloads: RumblePad - Logitech


----------



## xSam (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ja keine direkten Logitech-Treiber installiert, sondern wenn man den Controller zum ersten mal reinsteckt werden ja Treiber installiert, sobald diese automatisch installiert wurden fangen dann meistens die Probleme an. Wenn ich sie aus dem Geräte-Manager deinstalliere geht's meistens. Manchmal kommen die Probleme aber erst auch sobald ich den Controller reingesteckt habe oder reingesteckt lasse...


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2013)

O.K., gecheckt. Da bleibt wohl nur auf ein Treiberupdate zu hoffen oder auf einen X-Box-Controller zu wechseln.


----------



## xSam (15. Oktober 2013)

Aber wäre das dann nicht bei jedem und nicht nur bei mir?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Oktober 2013)

Evtl. liegts aber auch am Controller selbst?
Kannst du den mal -unter möglichst gleiche Umständen- an einem anderen PC testen?

Was ist mit DirectX?


----------



## xSam (16. Oktober 2013)

DirectX dürfte ich installiert haben und einen anderen PC hab ich hier nicht außer den von meiner Mutter. Das will sie aber nicht haben denn sie will keine Probleme mit dem PC :pp


----------



## xSam (20. Oktober 2013)

Also in letzter Zeit hatte ich keine Bluescreens mehr, aber auch kein Controller drinne. Vllt. lags ja wirklich an den Controller. Heißt das dass ich keinen Controller mehr an den PC stecken kann ohne das es da Probleme gibt?


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Oktober 2013)

xSam schrieb:


> DirectX dürfte ich installiert haben...


 
Hast du die Aktualität nun schon mal mit dem WebInstaller überprüft?
Wenn du sicher sein willst am Besten die beiden Komplettpakete (Juni 2010 und Juni 2010 Update) drüberbügeln. Anschließend den WebInstaller.


----------

